# Boiled potatoes - 2 day project?



## ecugal (Jun 23, 2009)

_This question may not be a good fit for this forum, so I also posted this in "Cooking," so please excuse the duplicate posting. Just trying to get as much help as possible._

I'm having a large crowd over for a pig-picking lunch tomorrow. I'd like to have a big pot of boiled potatoes to go with the pork. The market had russet potatoes on sale, so that's what I'm working with.

My problem is that I just don't think I'll have time to get them peeled and cooked tomorrow morning before folks start to arrive at 10 am. Can I peel the potatoes tonight and put them in the fridge?  

My mother advised me against storing in a pot of water, b/c the starch would leach out into the water and the potatoes would not have a good texture. I'm also concerned about darkening.

Has anyone peeled potatoes a day ahead of time? Or am I stuck getting up at 5 am to peel potatoes before the kids get up at 6:30 am?


----------



## grayrecliner (Jul 13, 2007)

Do it all the time - peel potatoes the day before and keep them in water. Never put them in the refrigerator either. I always drain off and put fresh water on to cook the next day. Our church has a big supper each fall and they peel the potatoes on Monday and put them in 5 gal pails in water (not refrigerated) and they are cooked on Wed.


----------



## ecugal (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks! I need the fridge space anyway so that solved two problems!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

You could leave the skins on and boil them ahead of time, then slip the skins.


----------

